# rusty k10 86 inner fenders



## lawnworker (Jan 7, 2000)

my k10 has bad rust on both inner front fenders it is where the 3 blots that go thrugh that triangle shaped plate is seems like alot of old chevys rust here.My question is this to replace the inner fenders on a 86 do you need to take the main fenders off the truck are can just the inner ones be removed looking at the truck it looks like the inner fenders support the outer fenders anybody experts out there !!


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Good question:*

I went out to the garage and checked my welding truck ('79 C-30, but the fender/inner fender configuration is the same) to decide. The inner fender can be unbolted no problem since the fender itself is supported by the cab & rad saddle. The only tricky part I can see is manouvering the inner fender around the spindle.

I think it's possible, so I'd suggest trying it with the fender on, and if you find you have to remove it for clearance do so then. No point in making extra work for yourself if you don't have to!

Just allow plenty of time in case you run into "snags", and also get a package or two of the clips that snap onto the fender to provide threads for the bolts that hold the inner fender on, as well as extras of those bolts. If the inner fedners are rusty, chances are so are the fasteners & clips.


----------



## RTallday (Feb 27, 2001)

Rob, you dont have to remove the fender to replace the inners. I have done this too. I also had an 86 K-20, and i replaced one of hte inners. To make your life easier, i would Jack up the front or whatever side you want to do first, and take off the wheel. You will also have to do a littl wiggle action to get the thing out, but it will work. Also, bring some heat along!! (torch) You will need it to get the bolts out of the inner fender to frame triangle plates you spoke of. Trust me, and make sure you dont have any leaves or stuff like that behind there. Good luck!!!

-Rich


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks for the info, RTallday. That's good to know - I replaced my inners a while back, but that was when not only the fender, but the rest of the truck was off too! (cab swap)


----------



## lawnworker (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the info the inner fenders are onley rusted right at that plate where the three bolts go thrugh and fasten to the cab with clips and these clips sure break easy when you try to unbolt the bolts hard to reach the clips thrugh the cut outs in the outer fender.the rust holes are big enuff to put your fist thrugh poor desighn on these trucks imo


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Yes, even though I'm a big Chevy truck fan I have to agree on the "poor design" - at least in some areas. Definitely some moisture-traps that cause rust, but my all time least favourite item is those wretched "horseshoe" window crank clips!

BTW, lots of good Chevy truck info at http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com (if you already know about that, "please disregard this message"!)


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob

On the horseshoe window crank clip problem, it is best if you have a removal tool but they can still take off. I put a strong magnet on the side they exit from and try to corral them when they pop.

Bruce


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Good idea with the magnet Bruce - hadn't thought of that.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob

I also use the magnet trick whenever I'm drilling someplace where I don't want the shavings to go evrywhere. You'd be surprised how much it picks up and contains. You, being in the welding trade probably have some real strong magnets around for holding things.

Bruce


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Yes, we have those in the shop. Handy for setup, when it comes to actual welding of parts we always tack braces in since things "pull" quite a bit from welding heat and the magnet isn't strong enough to prevent that. 

And Lawnworker, one thing I forgot to mention to you - while you've got the inner fender out, put a good coat of primer & paint up in the areas you can't reach easily with it in!


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Good idea Rob and maybe some never-seize on the bolts just to fight rust there.

Bruce


----------

